# Paramedics, nurses and pharmacists will be able to train as doctors in just three years under post-Brexit plans to tackle NHS staffing crisis



## Kavsuvb (Jan 31, 2020)

Can you imagine being a Paramedic in the UK and being offered the opportunity to be a doctor in 3 years









						Paramedics nurses and pharmacists could train to be doctors in 3 years
					

The Government is hoping to take advantage of freedoms brought by Brexit to enable some medical staff to gain fast-track doctors' qualifications.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 31, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 31, 2020)

Also, great day to post this. Happy Brexit day to our friends across the Atlantic.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 31, 2020)

Does the UK use midlevel providers in much number?


----------



## silver (Feb 1, 2020)

Interesting considering the acceptance rate after secondary school (their HS) is less than 10%. They could just open more spots to their medical school.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 1, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Does the UK use midlevel providers in much number?


I wonder if the UK have an equivalent to NP's and PA's that we have in America


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 1, 2020)

Kavsuvb said:


> I wonder if the UK have an equivalent to NP's and PA's that we have in America


They have physician associates.
Same same but different.






						Physician associate
					

Working life You’ll be a graduate who has undertaken postgraduate training and you'll work under the supervision of a doctor. You’ll be trained to perform a number of day-to-day tasks including: taking medical histories from patients performing physical examinations diagnosing illnesses seeing...




					www.healthcareers.nhs.uk


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 1, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> They have physician associates.
> Same same but different.
> 
> 
> ...


 And the question is, the UK Physician Associate similar to PA's and NP's in America or are they different.


----------



## Peak (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't know factually what they can and cannot do, but I've talked to a few nurses from the UK and it sounds like the role and scope of PAs and APNs in the UK is much more limited than in the US.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 2, 2020)

I have also heard they have a much narrower scope.


----------



## Pond Life (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm an advanced paramedic working in out-of-hours GP (doctors) community services. I have exactly the same scope of practice as a doctor within my role with one exception - i am unable to section a patient under the mental health act.
Otherwise the drugs I can supply, clinical pathways into hospitals and community specialists and investigations I can order are the same.
Its just I get half the pay.
I am unsure how this stacks up against the US AP role as Im unfamiliar with it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 29, 2020)

Interesting, so what is a PA equivalent in the UK @Pond Life ?

For reference this what a US PA is:








						What is a PA?
					

What is a PA (physician associate/physician assistant)? PAs are licensed clinicians who practice medicine in every specialty and setting.




					www.aapa.org


----------

